# Phrag. Acker’s Fu Manchu



## Michael Bonda (Dec 14, 2020)

Two flowers are open currently.
Salmon orange pink with long petals.
First flower has been on inflorescence for 2 weeks.
The cross is:
*(Phrag. Twilight x Phrag. caudatum var. warscewiczianum)*

First flower:



Second flower:


----------



## abax (Dec 14, 2020)

Omigosh, I love the elegance of this Phrag. Where did you find it??? I want one
right away.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Dec 14, 2020)

Palmer Orchids. In Florida. They have a website.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. Great color and shape!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Dec 26, 2020)

Nice one. This is one of my awards.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Dec 26, 2020)

Congratulations on your award. I purchased mine a few years ago and this is the first blooming. I have never entered an orchid in an orchid show but I am trying my hand on flasking. 
My ideal long petal phrag is Schroederae but a nice Frank Smith will do. My mature plants of those two have not bloomed in several years.


----------



## abax (Dec 27, 2020)

Thien, I adore that orchid. Save a division for me please. Two of the Phrags. I bought
from you a few months ago have bloomed beautifully and another is in spike. Wonderful
plants!


----------



## Dawn (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello. Both plants are beautiful. I am assembling a very small collection. Mr ThienNgo I am also very interested in a division of this fu Manchu.


----------

